# Accidental Needle Stick - the icd-9 code



## ilvchopin (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, i just realized that the icd-9 code I need is for getting the patient's blood tested for HIV 1/2 antibodies screen, not the healthcare worker's blood. Do I use the E or V codes for that?What would be the primary dx?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 11, 2011)

Your primary dx is is th V code for screening for viral disease.  There is no E code to use for the patient, they were not injured.


----------

